# If you were too



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

This question is for those of you that use dog blinds in the fields. Where do you put your dog blind in relation to your layout blind? i was thinking right next to me spaced about 5 yards apart but am unsure.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've put my dog blind with the doors facing out to my left and right immediately behind my head of my blind. Makes it a bit easier to hide 1 object in the field than 2. Also, the dog can look out either side depending on what way the birds are coming in.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

so you make the dog blind and your blind one big blind pretty much? i think i know what your trying to say with having the blind behind you and the dog can exit his blind on either your right or left. i have a ground force dog blind so there are doors on both sides. 
________
door-> dog <-door
__blind__
l l
l l
l l <--layout blind
l l

is this what your talking about?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You've got it.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

thank you for your assistance good sir


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I always like to be the man on the farthest left, with my dog blind placed just over my left shoulder about 5 ft away. For one, I like to have eye contact with him for them moments when he wants to break early. It makes me feel like I have more control over him, I don't know how to explain it. Also, there are no shooters near him except for me. I think it's a little safer that way.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> I always like to be the man on the farthest left, with my dog blind placed just over my left shoulder about 5 ft away. For one, I like to have eye contact with him for them moments when he wants to break early. It makes me feel like I have more control over him, I don't know how to explain it. Also, there are no shooters near him except for me. I think it's a little safer that way.


 :roll: You just want to be the guy who gets to swing to the left. Selfish prick.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > I always like to be the man on the farthest left, with my dog blind placed just over my left shoulder about 5 ft away. For one, I like to have eye contact with him for them moments when he wants to break early. It makes me feel like I have more control over him, I don't know how to explain it. Also, there are no shooters near him except for me. I think it's a little safer that way.
> ...


Yeah, cuz we always like to set our spreads up so the birds come in from the side of us.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Depends on the number of blinds, hunters, & dogs on the particular day. Generally speaking, I like to hunt no more than 4 hunter blinds & two dogs.

Unless you train your dog to heel both left & right ( a useful task, BTW), it will be most comfortable on the handler's left. So being the handlers anchor one or both ends of the line. I like my dog roughly 6' to my left with her head even or slighly behind mine. If we are on the end where the dog is positioned between mine and the next blind, I put that blind a good 15 feet away from dog blind so it doesn't get whiplashed by muzzle blast...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jawn said:


> so you make the dog blind and your blind one big blind pretty much? i think i know what your trying to say with having the blind behind you and the dog can exit his blind on either your right or left. i have a ground force dog blind so there are doors on both sides.
> ________
> door-> dog <-door
> __blind__
> ...


I think we posted pictures of this before in a different thread, I tried to find it and couldn't.

Heres a pic of a gf dog blind behind a GF blind.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

I shoot right handed. I place the dog just behind me over my right shoulder. We train so he learned to track where I point with the gun. Especially helpful with spring snows as they can come from different directions rather than primarily downwind. I have used both a dog blind and a cover-up depending on type and heigth of cover. Have fun!


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for all the tips. actually getting to see the picture of the dog blind and layout blind really helped. i cant wait to get out for the opener. my female is almost finished i think. she has her bad days and her good days, but the good days are slowly taking over and she is having less and less bad days all the time.


----------

